# How do I get a really BAD sound?



## mybyte (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys!

Just watched a nice youtube video...



I think the wanking around the first couple of second is a really funny idea. Any tips on how to get such an awful sound. I mean... Ola's sound is epically bad


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 29, 2012)

Zero out the lows and mids, then crank the highs/presence.


----------



## Genome (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds like amp modelling with cab simulation disabled.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 29, 2012)

Is it bad that a few years ago I thought tones like that were the best thing in the world?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 30, 2012)

Turn mids 0, bass to 7 and treble to 10. Put presence to wherever sounds the worst.
Use a reverb pedal and make it echo like a bitch. A bit of a phaser works wonders as well


----------



## liberascientia (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah man I love that video. I crack up every time I hear the bit when Keith says 'You fuckin' suck.'


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 30, 2012)

Easy, get EMGs.

EH OH!!!!


----------



## mybyte (Aug 30, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Easy, get EMGs.
> 
> EH OH!!!!



Tried that, really hard. Gone straight to the 707. Unfortunately, they seem to sound better than Seymour Duncans on my Invader... Anyway, not luck so far with the awful sound. Not even close to the uber skills of Ola...


----------



## Genome (Aug 30, 2012)

mybyte said:


> Tried that, really hard. Gone straight to the 707. Unfortunately, they seem to sound better than Seymour Duncans on my Invader... Anyway, not luck so far with the awful sound. Not even close to the uber skills of Ola...



1) Download this (X30)

2) Insert it onto a track in Reaper/Cubase etc etc. on its own.

3) Turn the gain up

4) Enjoy brutal tone


----------



## mybyte (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh god... we've found ourselves a new champion. Behold:

henry kaiser, alexander dumble part 3 - YouTube


----------



## Necris (Aug 30, 2012)

Genome said:


> 1) Download this (X30)
> 
> 2) Insert it onto a track in Reaper/Cubase etc etc. on its own.
> 
> ...



Run multiple instances of X30 on full gain (with the contour button checked) without an IR for best results.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 30, 2012)

mybyte said:


> Oh god... we've found ourselves a new champion. Behold:
> 
> henry kaiser, alexander dumble part 3 - YouTube




Oh man, gotta love 90's digital effects


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 1, 2012)

mybyte said:


> Oh god... we've found ourselves a new champion. Behold:
> 
> henry kaiser, alexander dumble part 3 - YouTube


----------

